# Piriápolis, Uruguay. Magic, beaches and hills



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Piriápolis is a coastal city located in Maldonado, Uruguay, an hour's drive east of the national capital, Montevideo. It is a summer resort in the country, predating the larger and more popular resort town of Punta del Este. Because of its resort status, it has a relatively small permanent population (8.000 inh.)

The city is centered around the Rambla de los Argentinos, a waterfront promenade named for clients of the resort's developer, Francisco Piria. With a tourism-centered economy, Piriápolis has opulent hotels, large casinos, an active nightlife scene, and public parks. The Templo de San Antonio, situated atop one of the hills surrounding the city, can be reached by chair lift and offers a panoramic view of the coast. For more adventurous travelers, Uruguay's third-highest point (Cerro Pan de Azúcar) can be found 10 km outside of town. The peak presents a challenging climb as well as a nature reserve. Boat tours and saltwater fishing are available at the Puerto de Piriápolis.

View from GE









Highway to Piriápolis









"Skyline" from sea













































































































































































































































































































































Thats all...thx


----------

